# White spot on neon tetra *picture*



## Elvis

Size: 75 Gallon

Water Parameters: API Master Test Kit
pH 8.0-8.2 (about there very hard to tell)
Ammonia 0 (tiny bit of green but my tap water has ammonia in it)
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10-20 lets say 15

Type: Freshwater
Temperature: 22 C
Filter: Fluval 304
Running: About 2 months

Fish: 
2 Gouramis
2 Zebra Danios
2 Red Wag Platys
3 Otos
6 Guppies
11 Neon Tetras

I do not have a quarantine tank so no fish have been quarantined 

No live plants

Other equipment besides filter and heater is a air pump 

Lighting is from 9am - 11:30pm no natural light

Last water change was about 5 days ago I always vac the substrate when I change the water and I change the water at least once a week. Last change was about 25% of the water. 

Usually feed tropical flakes (every morning), sometimes algae thins (afternoon)

This 1 tetra in particular has troubles swimming and when other fish hit it it just floats there without reaction. It has white spots on its dorsal fin which is almost gone, and looks like a white patch on the body. Also a white dot on the tail fin.

No treatment has been given

Its the tetra in the middle between the 2 other tetras. The other ones seem fine and you can compare the difference between them in the picture. 1 other tetra however has a little white coming on its dorsal fin. (not in the pic)


----------



## loachlover

My initial reaction would be to treat for ich but none of the other fish seem to have it. The fish looks pretty beat up so it might be that his imune system is lower and he is more subseptible to ich. Also i would think the zebra danio will beat him up if they notice him being sick since they do tend to get this way in small schools/pairs(not always the case though). If it is really concerning you i would raise the temp up to 84-86 for a week or so and see if he gets better. I have never owned neons though so another member might be able to help you better(neon tetra diease?)


----------



## 1077

Were it me, I would remove (euthanize) this fish. Were the neon's added recently? They much prefer soft acidic water over hard alkaline water that your pH indicates.
I would not raise the temp for neon's also prefer cool water and heating the tank could induce unnecessary stress and also reduce oxygen level's.
Would monitor the fishes and use dechlorinator such as PRIME that will detoxify ammonia from the tapwater for a period sufficient for the bacteria in a mature tank to process.
Neon tetra's are not the hardy fish they used to be due in large part to those who raise them in mass quantities ,rather than raising them for quality.If any other fish exhibited the symptoms of the lone neon, I would remove them as well.
A quarantine tank can be something as simple as a rubbermaid tub with a heater and small sponge filter. If the sponge filter is new,,then changing water each day the fish are in quarantine will be mandatory.
There is an added expense of the extra heater and sponge filter or HOB filter, but the expense of treating a whole tank of fish and the possible loss of fish due to introduced bacterial pathogens or parasites is much greater in my opinion.


----------



## loachlover

I understand that neons are a cooler temp fish but that sugustion was based on the idea that there maybe a fungus/parasite in the tank. Also, +1 on the rest, neons are not the fish they used to be.


----------



## Elvis

I just noticed something extremely weird with my tetras, some of them are getting extremely fat or bloated it almost looks like they are pregnant and they are swimming really weird like facing down kind of.

Anybody know what this is?!


----------



## Elvis

One of my zebra danios is getting pretty bloated too, is this neon tetra disease??


----------



## sik80

Elvis said:


> I just noticed something extremely weird with my tetras, some of them are getting extremely fat or bloated it almost looks like they are pregnant and they are swimming really weird like facing down kind of.
> 
> Anybody know what this is?!


its possible the high ph is stressing the fish and makin them more susceptible to health related issues.

mine swin like this sometimes. I think its almost always after they've had flake food. try varying their diet with some frozen or pellet foods


----------



## Elvis

I bought some dried shrimp today and I gave them one of those and I noticed it right after. 

I am in the process of making a new tank currently it will be planted and it has 2 pieces of driftwood in it already which I heard lowers the pH of the water. I am a little scared to put them in there if they are sick tho :-?


----------



## loachlover

I would be careful when moving them sinc they are sick. Take extra time(a few hours) to condition them to the new tank. Also neon tetra diease is neon tetra only. I dont think thats what it is if the danio are acting the same way(it takes alot to sicken a zebra) i would move them into the tnew tank when its fully established. use the zebra danios to help the new tank cycle by adding any of the nonsick ones after 5 days of fishless cyclinh. Make sure to add some of the orniments from the old tank to the new as soon as you start cycling it, also use a filter pad from the one in the old tank. I would normaly suggust using gravel from the old tank but being we are still dealing with a white spot(if its ich then theres more in the gravel). Good luck.


----------

